# ecomednation for engine to withstand heavy usage...



## jkgarner (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a severly autistic son who loves my Bachmann Big-Hauler Train, to put it mildly. When we set it up at Christmas time, we end up running it from 2:30 to 9:00 on school days, and 12 hours straight on week-ends. We will do this all of December, then also for January, because he loves it so much. We have worn out 2 locomotives over the last 4 years, and are starting on a third. We are contemplating keeping the train set up through out the year, again because he loves it and there is little that really gives him pleasure like the train. We expect to wear out the current train before next Christmas. This can get rather pricy. The question is: What train/engine would you recommend that will stand up to this kind of usage? We have heard good things about LGB, and also Barry's Big Trains. Does anyone have any experience or opinions on these, or other enignes/locomotives, that will work? Thank you. Jim


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I would look at the Aristo 2 axle diesels: FA1, RS3, U25, Center Cab, and lil critter. 

My friend installs overhead layouts and trains run constantly. He always recommended the above for longevity. 

Too many moving parts for steam engines in my IMO. 

Good Luck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost any" LGB" engine that is suitable for the cars will give you very good service, if it is lubricated on regular basis. I use LGB in quotes because I have no experience with the newer Merkin LGB engines. 

No engine will run continuously for years. You already have three Bachmann engines, I suggest you consider one or more of Barry's units. I have heard very good thing about Barry's units, but I do not have any (yet). Call Berry and talk to him about your use. He should be able to advise you on how his units will stand up under constant running. 


Another recommendation would be to run the engines in opposite directions either daily or weekly so that the wear evens out, sort of. This should increase the engine life.


What diameter curves are you using. That has a significant effect on the wear and tear on locomotives and cars.


Chuck


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Jim : I recommend an LGB Stainz locomotive. It can withstand just about everything, and it is not terribly expensive to acquire or maintain. Over the holidays, I restored one for a customer who ran it literally to the ground, no lubrication, no traction tire, no cleaning, and constant daytime running for four years sraight. It looked reasonably good when I was finished with it and it ran as good as new. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I would recommend something like the Hartland Locomotive Works Mack. They are built solid, reliable and cheap to replace, about $60 each.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen:

While the diesels are good suggestions, I think that the movement of the drive rods and the large wheels on the steam engines might be part of his son's fascination with the trains. At this point I would try to keep the engines as close to the original as possible. Therefore, engines like the LGB Stanz or rebuilding the existing engines with Barry's blocks might be best.


If we knew where they lived, someone might be able to take some different engines over and see how his son responds to them, or even invite them over to see some of our trains running.


Chuck 


While my grandson doesn't have autism, he does have learning problems.


----------



## jkgarner (Jan 3, 2012)

Gentlemen, I thank you for your input. We will look into the several options mentioned.


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

LGB 20-20 engines in my experienece seem to be durable and rugged but still provide good performance. 

Brandon


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB davenport does have a side rod and is a very good running diesel. 

I have 2 of the original 2063 D&RGW #50 units and have had no problems with them.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

All good suggestions here; my vote would be for one of the older LGB's, either the Stainz or a mogul at a bit more cost. With a little maintenance they'll run a long time. 

Dale


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have sent you a private message. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Jim, 

I will add a point that is rarely mentioned, I also warrant my drives for life, mine as long as I live. 

Call me we'll discuss the problem, if necessary mail the drive to me, I will fix and mail back to you (I pay the mail back). 

I do not warrant the Pittmann Motors I use, but have only had 6 failures in 18 years. 

Barry - BBT


----------



## duncana (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi, my son is autistic too. If he is like mine he gets low to the track to watch the wheels. We built a simple garden railway, LGB track, stays out all year. He accepts that if it is wet or bad weather then he has to wait. I recommend an LGB Stainz but also suggest that you have a go at scratch building your own simple engines, I have even used a £7.99 Tamiya universal motor and gearbox, my son suggests the topi for the build, sometimes specific, sometimes fanciful. I am working on a Stellar Express at the moment ( a silver playmobil 'monorail' painters silver and decorated etc. I have also heard good things about Barry's motors too.

P.m. Me if you want to chat.

Regards, Duncan

P.s. I love it when he is finished playing and we have to wash the track marks off his cheeks! Pure enjoyment.


----------



## J Dale (Dec 15, 2011)

I am brand new to all of this in the past 6 wks and it truly is amazing seeing my grand kids so intrigued by the trains. We were happy to have a Bauchman Thomas for them to have hands on time and some durability. I hope my LGB 2815 built in hungary will have the durabily I continue to read about with this brand @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By jkgarner on 03 Jan 2012 05:09 PM 
I have a severly autistic son who loves my Bachmann Big-Hauler Train, to put it mildly. When we set it up at Christmas time, we end up running it from 2:30 to 9:00 on school days, and 12 hours straight on week-ends. We will do this all of December, then also for January, because he loves it so much. We have worn out 2 locomotives over the last 4 years, and are starting on a third. We are contemplating keeping the train set up through out the year, again because he loves it and there is little that really gives him pleasure like the train. We expect to wear out the current train before next Christmas. This can get rather pricy.*The question is: What train/engine would you recommend that will stand up to this kind of usage?*We have heard good things about LGB, and also Barry's Big Trains.Does anyone have any experience or opinions on these, or other enignes/locomotives, that will work?Thank you.Jim 

*LGB.*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

gscalejunction has the MACK at just under $50.00. 

USA motor blocks at Charles Ro for $35. Great for that monorail mentioned above, in fact a fellow modeler built one from a Disney play set and I added led lights. Big hit with kids.


----------

